# New electronic caller by primos



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

HI,
Has anyone seen the new electronic caller being offered by PRIMOS.. due to go on sale in mid AUGUST..

I don't know much about callers,but this one looks like a WINNER.. Not to much information on it..

I spoke with some staff at allpredatorcalls.com.
they also said there is not to much information out about it.

I guess we will just have to wait and see....

Joseph


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have a link to it ? I'd be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

HI, 
you can see it, and get a brief and short description of it at
ALLPREDATORCALLS.com...

Joseph


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

www.allpredatorcalls.com

Thanks Joseph I'll take take a look.

Off the top of my head it looks like a pretty decent caller for the money...IF it works the way they advertise, and have good customer service.


----------



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

T R U E

there should be more information coming out soon...

Joseph


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Just recieved the new Natchez catalog, they have them and pictures.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

THIS ONE...

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/products/Primos-Alpha-Dogg-Game-Caller-3765.html

LOOKS AWESOME! I think they should send me one for a review


----------

